# New Camera



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi all,
I found a Sony NEX C3 body for a reasonable price, so I bought it to use with the slew of old Canon FD lenses that were mostly purchased by my father in the 70's ...fast prime lenses (no zooms). These are all handheld shots just trying some things.





























deknow


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Image #2 looks like there is a mite attached to the poor bee....oh nooooooo!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Great shots. How about some egg then larva shots? People are often asking for some "right size to graft images". Thanks.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Upper left....about right to graft...not any older than that.
Upper right....egg, don't try and graft an egg.
Bottom....too old...larvae is fat.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks. That is what I was looking for.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

more at: https://picasaweb.google.com/Dean.Ramona/NewSonyShots#

deknow


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Great job on the photos. :thumbsup:
I keep telling myself I need to get some close-up equipment for my 5D.


----------

